# "Mail a quitté de manière imprévue."



## ahamadiw (7 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'aurais besoin de votre aide... En effet, depuis quelques jours mon application Mail ne veut pas s'ouvrir (je ne crois pas l'avoir fermé d'ailleurs...) et un message s'affiche: *"Mail a quitté de manière imprévue."* 

Que faire? J'ai essayé de *"relancer"* pour envoyer un rapport à Apple mais rien n'y fait... 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2014)

bienvenue
erreur de section
(rien à voir avec la machine macbook)

ne PAS recréer de sujet , ca sera déplacé vers internet
( car mail c'est internet)

A part ca c''est très banal
et pour l'instant peu d'infos
donc difficile d'avancer
tu peux avoir un ou plusieurs  fichiers de reglage nazes

ici  fichier Mail ou Mail et dock

test 1
Lancer Mail depuis Applications
( pas le dock)

test2
configurer Mail dans une autre session
si compte imap aucun impact sur session usuelle

ca permettra de voir si le couac est dans session usuelle  ( probable) ou à un autre niveau





*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

